# Yawn



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Did anyone watch the Democrat debates last night. There wasn't a real leader in the bunch. I think it was Klobichar that said Trump was on the verge of war and we should not strike Iran unless they attack our soldiers. Trump said he called off a strike because he didn't want any of them to die because they didn't kill anyone. So she criticized Trump, but said virtually the same thing. These people are out of touch. The only sane statement was "If we want to win the people's vote we have to stop acting like elitists".


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

In my mind they really lost sight of everything when asked....

Would you give free health care for illegals.... and they all raised their hands. They need some explaining because to me it looks like....

1. It shows they are for open borders and really no immigration policy
2. They want to give free health care anyone who shows up to our nation. 
3. They want our over crowded health care system to be even more over run.

Because good luck on you or I just driving up to Canada and say... hey can I get free health care! I should just drive up to Canada and see if they will operate on my shoulder.... FOR FREE. That wont happen. Emergency... yes... but to just drive up and schedule a surgery and then either drive back home and go back up for the appointment. I would get laughed out of the country.

That is why they all need to explain this what they mean by that question. Because what would stop people from exactly what I described above.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Did anyone else read how Booker came out and said...

He wants to make everyone who purchases a gun need to have a license. He said they do it for driving why cant they for gun ownership.

Well...

1. One is a privilege the other is a RIGHT because of the constitution.
2. Isn't NYC giving out driver's licenses to undocumented immigrants? So why couldn't another city just "give" out gun licenses like that? (something to think about)

Then I wont even bring up Harris talking about "executive" actions on gun control.

But this just shows you how far left these people are and if they keep being this way will just give the election to Trump again. But Republicans shouldn't get so cocky (myself included in my last comment) because remember 2016 everyone thought Clinton would win in a landslide. But honestly if the Dem's don't get someone more center on the scale than these people... it isn't looking good. Because so far their idea's are way off from center or what people say are pressing issues. They are going for the "hot button" issues. Not the actually help or issues facing the USA. They need to get back to why healthcare keeps rising in costs?? :bop:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It's a race to see how far left they can go and get away with it. None of the Dems candidates is someone I would even look into for voting for them anymore. There are a few things I agree with the Dems on ( gay marriage, and legalizing marijuana), but they are going so far left I can't take serious anymore.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

There is absolutely NOTHING I agree with Democrats on anymore. The Bill Clinton administration had a few policies that I could identify with but Dems went off the rails during the Obama years and aren't even in left field anymore they have exited the stadium. I am at the point of indifference. Focused on family, trying to stay afloat and put food on the table.


----------

